
Ask HN: Looking for beta users for my CRM for startups - tixocloud
http://app.orchestrahq.com
======
tixocloud
I spent the better part of the last 4-5 months developing a simple
relationship management tool that's geared towards startups and consultants.
Looking to the great HN community for providing some feedback.

